# A site on the Gower, any ideas



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All
We are of on our hols on the 30th  going to Wales and starting on the Gower, I have not been there for 35+ years, Lin has never been there so we need a site for the first few nights, has anybody got any ideas.
Quiet, nice views, reasonably priced, pub with good food and beer within walking distance.

Martyn


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Martyn,

The first 15 pics in the link from this post are all on the Gower, though we didn't stay at a site which met your requirements.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-238534.html#238534

Dave


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We used a car park at Rossili along the B4247. 
51* 34' 9'' N
4* 17' 18'' W if you have a GPS.
The car park had no gates and the attendant finished at 1645 hrs. then its free parking, there was overnight parking when we were there,
There are some great walks and the views are magic (Worms Head ), the
beach is clean.

Roy.


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Dave nice pics, thats what i remember even though i was young. The criteria is not set in stone so any sites that are freindly we would be interested in.

Martyn


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Martyn,

Have been visiting the Gower for many years for windsurfing etc. 

We stayed at a campsite in Port Eynon back in March which is adjacent to the beach.
It gets quite busy this time of year so pre-booking would be a good idea.
The campsite is Carrelglywd or something similar can't quite remember but a google search should find it.

There is a pub within about 100m, not sure about quality of food.

The site has EHU's, showers small shop etc and Port Eynon has a couple of small cafe's chiippy etc. Everything is within walking distance and there are some good walks along the cliffs.

Good places to visit for the day would be Rhossili, Oxwich where you can park virtually on the long sandy beach, small hotel here which does reasonable food, snacks etc. and Three Cliifs Bay. These are all within a short drive. Could also try the Hotel in Reynoldston for lunch.

The Gower can get pretty busy these days this time of year which is why we only go in the off season, we prefer the Pembrokeshire area this time of year as it is far quieter.

Good luck with your trip.

Ashers.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have visited this site several times:

Carreglwyd<<< at Port Eynon.

Click here for Flash Earth view of the site <<<

Site position is perfect, right next to the beach. Good walks directly from the site either along the beach and on to Oxwich or the other way towards Rhossili high up above the sea. Lots of interesting history and geology on this coastline...google it

It has a nearby pub that does food ( have not tried it, looked cheap and cheerful, could do with a refurb :roll: ) and two good Chippies ( fish was excellent at the first one). 
The site facilities are OK ( just OK , promises of improvement). Quite expensive ( £18 appx now i think) but you are, I guess, paying for the location... most pitches are on a slope so take blocks if you want to be up at the top of the site with great views of the bay. The site is well looked after, simple but tidy which is OK for us :lol:

Only rider is that it is popular and sometimes with lots of tents can be noisy at peak times ...we try to go when it is quiet, it should be OK for early July... maybe don't book or book only one night in advance .. then when you get there, if it is not too busy, extend your stay.

The Gower roads do get very narrow in places and on the way down to Port Eynon there is one bit that has a very high wall right alongside and leaning into the road so take care.

Mike


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Another site which may be of interest is Bank Farm in Horton,Which is a small village overlooking Port Eynon.It has stunning views,and is a leisurely walk of about 15 minutes to Port Eynon (not so on way back as its uphill all the way :roll: ) But then if you partake of a few beverages in the two pubs it doesn't seem too bad 
Bank farm gets quite busy in the summer season so you will need to book in advance, although if you are a member of the cc club or ccc club they tend to have holiday meets in July/August.The site has a club house which sells good,reasonably priced food.It also has a takeaway(chips burgers etc) and a small shop which sells all the nessesary.It also has a small indoor swimming pool.Anyway have a good time wherever your wheels take you,and enjoy the stunning Gower scenery.  


Alison.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Gower camp site*

We have just spent a glorious weekend on Gower. The campsite was amazingly quiet considering the large volume of campers. Pitton Cross Camping and Caravan Site is on the Scurlage to Rhossili road, two miles from junction on the left - can't miss it. From the site you can directly access the coastal path and make your way down to Mayslade cove and beach - so unspoilt and a joy to see.

Lucky you - enjoy your holiday!

Sundial


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Coast BBC 2 8pm tonight ( Sunday 24/06/07) covers this part of South Wales

Mike


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks to all that have replied, 5 days to go, cant wait. like the sound of the Rossilli site as that was a place that is very vivid in my memories as a child visiting the Gower a very long time ago. Can you cycle on the coastal path? 

Mike

Thanks for progame idea but yesterday was my daughters birthday family get together (cake and candles job even though she is 28) so could not log on to site so missed it, is it repeated at all this week?

Thanks again all

Martyn


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

martynandlin said:


> snipped: is it repeated at all this week?


Hi Martyn

Yes it is on again next saturday at 8.30pm. 
Link to Coast webpage <<

and re the coastal path... the coastal path on the Gower is mostly just that, a footpath. There may be bits where a mountain bike could go but it is not really allowed unless the path has been designated as a cyclepath.... having said that we have, at various different places around the UK sometimes walked the coastal pathways with our bikes when we wanted to shortcut to another road or lane..... getting strange looks from some walkers we meet. :roll:

Where it is also a cycle track we have done all of the South Wales coastal path on our bikes and we have walked a good deal of the rest of it :roll: . Good example of this is from LLanelli to Pembray where the cycleway runs along the coastal path. To get info on all the cycleways in that region go to Here <<<... we have done most of these trails. Also the Sustrans get cycling page <<.

Hope you have a great time ...

Mike


----------

